# sky cannon searchlight price...



## FelmarCorp (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey guys...

is $800 a good price for this light-

*SC1-850 – Single headed light. 110 Volt 600 Watt HID*
*(High Intensity Discharge) bulb. 90,000 Lumens can be *
*seen for up to 3 miles**. This light plugs into *
*standard wall outlet and is ETL / UL listed and Approved*
*Lamp life is approx. 2,000 hours.*

*Pics-*
*




*

*



*


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 13, 2008)

Jeeez, I dunno, 

But you gotta post some beamshots ASAP!!!!

Is it working?


90,000 Lumens


----------



## climberkid (Jun 13, 2008)

is that close to the one on ebay? looks similar


----------



## FelmarCorp (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea...this is the one that was on ebay a few days ago...

I can pick it up locally in my area.

The description says it was barely used and in excellent condition...I can take a look at it and make my decision.

So what do you guys think ?


----------



## BVH (Jun 13, 2008)

Given 100 to 105 Lumens per Watt, I'd guess it's probably closer to 61,000 Lumens.

There was a 2KW Italian sky Cannon on Ebay for $1700 or $1900 IIRC last week or so.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jun 13, 2008)

BVH said:


> Given 100 to 105 Lumens per Watt, I'd guess it's probably closer to 61,000 Lumens.
> .


 
61,000 lumens....don't bother. The new Cree ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ bin will be out soon, and you'll be getting that in a light running 1X123, AND you'll get strobe and SOS with it.


----------



## Queeuqueg (Jun 13, 2008)

whats that tube passing over the reflector? 
is this beast water cooled?


----------



## karlthev (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, a potential EDC it ain't but, if it works and, if you can repair it if it breaks, buy the dang thing and give us some comparative shots!! It sure looks like it'd be a hoot!


Karl


----------



## climberkid (Jun 13, 2008)

DO IT!!! :nana:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 13, 2008)

Hell yeah! You see us nimrods dropping $1-3,000 on various spotlights like nerds at an Intel chip fabrication factory. While it is not in the BVH "Bully" league, it would surely be useful for signalling Commissioner Gordon.


----------



## Illum (Jun 13, 2008)

Queeuqueg said:


> whats that tube passing over the reflector?
> is this beast water cooled?



its an insulated span of conduit for the HID electrode


600 watt HID... 110VAC....I didn't know there are search lights that were made for 110, where did you find this beast?


oh BVH...


----------



## FelmarCorp (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the input, guys :wave:

I'm gonna take a look at it early next week and perhaps I'll have some beam shots soon :thumbsup:

Its pretty heavy...weighs about 150 pounds I think.

P.S. what's BVH ?


----------



## SwissT (Jun 13, 2008)

See reply No 5


----------



## BVH (Jun 13, 2008)

Go for it FelmarCorp! Everyone should have heavy iron HID!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 13, 2008)

All I have to say is:

DO IT!


Definitely go take a look at it.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it's a great price considering the performance. You could run it off of a compact generator while in the field.


----------



## Illum (Jun 13, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I think it's a great price considering the performance. You could run it off of a compact generator while in the field.



something small, around 30 pounds.
Quiet, about 55 dB
Eco-throttle that runs up to 8.3 Hr on 0.6 gal. of Fuel
are you thinking what I'm thinking?



It'll cost about the same as the light but hey...:wave:


----------



## n4zov (Jun 13, 2008)

You can check out the specs at: www.skycannon.com/products.html


----------



## Cigarman (Jun 13, 2008)

It could get interesting changing out that lamp too. Not only are they expensive but those globes have some pressure in em to be sure. I love the reflector in that thing....yummy.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 14, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> are you thinking what I'm thinking?



That blue kryptonite would invert the flux capacitor, thereby replacing the past with the future, and vice versa? Then yeah we're on the same wavelength.


----------



## BVH (Jun 14, 2008)

WOW! I was practically right on with my Lumens calc/guess! You could guide people in from up to two miles away!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2008)

BVH said:


> WOW! I was practically right on with my Lumens calc/guess!




Somehow that that doesn't surprise me Bob. :ironic:


----------



## Illum (Jun 14, 2008)

BVH, 




LuxLuthor,


----------



## BVH (Jun 14, 2008)

Gotta love the humor at CPF!!


----------



## climberkid (Jun 14, 2008)

that...is...AWESOME. lol :twothumbs


----------



## SwissT (Jun 14, 2008)

Genius


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL!!! Haha....nice ITN. :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Jun 14, 2008)

this is supposed to be the pixelpimp's [[email protected]'s] job to post gifs but :thanks: guys

Sorry, 


Lets go back to FelmarCorp's thread before someone decided to close this


----------



## climberkid (Jun 14, 2008)

let us know the minute after you go see the light Felmar!!!


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice job ITN


----------



## FelmarCorp (Jun 15, 2008)

:laughing:

love those GIF's, Itn !

I'm gonna take a look at this light on Monday...

I'll keep you guys posted :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL! 

It might even be considered dereliction of duty if you fail to acquire this light.


----------



## Illum (Jun 16, 2008)

DM51 said:


> LOL!
> 
> It might even be considered dereliction of duty if you fail to acquire this light.



don't sent the level so high, or some unforgiving mod would mandate purchasing this on a _kick or buy_ basis


----------

